# Mptc designated infection control officer course



## NEHStraining (Mar 24, 2011)

MPTC 
DESIGNATED INFECTION CONTROL OFFICER COURSE

Friday, April 8, 2011 
9:00 am - 1:00 pm 
Anna Maria College 
Paxton, Ma.

Go to this link for more info and how to register

http://www.mass.gov/Eeops/docs/mptc/2011dico_course_annamaria_college.pdf


----------

